# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  بذور الشيا..شوفي فوائدها و ما رح تصدقي!!!!

## dana

السلام عليكم اخواتي

وفرتلكم حبوب الشيا ذات الفوائد لا تعد و لا تحصى و ان شاء الله بتدعولي
الحبوب العندي عضويه (organic) 

 

بذور الشيا هي الغذاء الصحي الأول في العالم

*فوائد بذور الشيا:
1- تستطيع امتصاص الماء من الجسم وهي بذلك تعد غذاءاً ممتازاً الذين يريدون إنقاص أوزانهم خصوصا منطقة البطن و المعده*
2- تحتوي على مستوى عالٍ من المواد المضادة للاكسدة.
3- تعد مصدراً جيداً للكالسيوم، الفوسفور، المنغنيز، النحاس، الحديد، الزنك، المغنيسيوم، الموليبدينوم، والنياسين.
4- تعمل على تحفيز إفراز اللعاب المهم في عملية الهضم.
5- تخفف من آلام الركبة وتساعد في بعض المشاكل التي قد تصيب الجلد و تقوي العظام
6- تحتوي بذور الشيا على نسبة عالية من أحماض أوميغا 3 الدهنية.
7- إن الاستهلاك المنتظم لبذور الشيا يساعد في درء أمراض القلب والشرايين من خلال رفع نسبة الكوليستيرول الجيد ومستويات الأحماض الدهنية الجيدة
8- عند ترك بذور الشيا في كوب من الماء لمدة 30 دقيقة فإنها تكون مادة الجيلاتين ويعتقد بأن هذه العملية تحدث كذلك في المعدة عندما يتم استهلاك بذور الشيا، وبذلك تعمل على إبطاء تفاعل الكربوهيدرات مع الإنزيمات الهضمية التي تكسّرها إلى سكريات، وبذلك فإنهه تقلل من ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم وبالتالي تكون ذات فائدة لمرضى السكري.
9-تحتوي بذور الشيا على بروتين كامل أي أنها تحتوي على جميع الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية وهي البذور الوحيدة المعروفة باحتوائها على بروتين كامل
10- تحتوي على كميات مرتفعة من الألياف فهي تستخدم لعلاج الامساك

*طريقة الاستخدام:
*
*1- يمكن نقها في الماء او العصير لمدة 30 دقيقه و شربها (واذا تحبي تاخذيها لانقاص الوزن تشربيها قبل الوجبه الرئيسيه بنصف ساعه) معلقتين صغار*
*2- يمكن رشها على بعض أنوع المخبوزات، السلطات، الحلويات، والفواكه*

*ملاحظه: البذور ما الها اي طعم يعني ما تحسي بطعمها*

*سعر العلبه 120 درهم فقط (الوزن 355 غرام)*

*للتواصل ارسال رساله او عالخاص مع البيانات*

*سلم و استلم سعر التوصيل 35 درهم و توصلك خلال اسبوع تقريبا ان شاء الله*

لاي استفسارات حياكم الله في اي وقت

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

مووووفقة

----------


## ملكني..}

موووفقه

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## softqueen

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## سراب الليل77

سبحان الله

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## خديجه4

موفقه يارب العالمين

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

_​سبحان الله_

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## dana

استغفر الله

----------


## dana

سبحان الله

----------


## هواجس خير

ماشاء الله

----------


## rejymcom

موضوع جميل ، ولكن سبق و قرأت موضوعا يتكلم عن فوائد الشيا بشكل معمق أكثر و يمكنك الإطلاع عليه بالضغط هنا

----------

